# 410a low suction pressure high head pressure



## Dsmall07

Have a 2 ton 410a hp running 75 suction & 365 head pressure od temp is 79 degrees suction line temp is 69 and air coming out the vents is 68 degrees and its 77 degrees in house.. Anyone have a clue what my problem is ?????


----------



## beenthere

A restriction in LLFD if its outside the condenser, or at the metering device. Could also be a pinched liquid line.


----------



## Dsmall07

Liquid line isn't pinched do u think I should change the Txv and the LLFD


----------



## beenthere

You can replace it also. or test to see if its working first before replacing it.


----------



## Dsmall07

How do I go about testing it iv never had to test or replace one b4


----------



## beenthere

While the system is running, place the bulb in ice water, should see the suction pressure drop. Then place the bulb in hot water, should see the suction pressure rise. if it does both as I said, its good.


----------



## Dsmall07

Ok thank u so much ill try that Friday and let u know what happened :thumbsup:


----------

